# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم السبت 8 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 8\2\1431  الموافق 23/01/2010

تظهر شكيلات من السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على جنوب  غرب المملكة وعلى اجزاء من وسط وشمال شرق المملكة تتخللها خلايا من السحب الركامية  الممطرة خاصة على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية واجزاء من منطقة القصيم تمتد شمال شرق  الى منطقة حفر الباطن وتنشط الرياح السطحية على المناطق الجنوبية والوسطى مثيرة  للاتربة والغبار خاصة على منطقة الدوادمي ووادي الدواسر واجزاء من منطقة الرياض  والقصيم ولا يستبعد تكون الضباب على الجزء الجنوبي للبحر الاحمر والخليج العربي  خلال ساعات ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر .




البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: شمالية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 38  كم/ساعة على الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط في حين تتحول إلى جنوبية غربية على الجزء  الجنوبي.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة  . 
ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر الى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه الــ/6 و43 دقيقه صباحا ً :

درجة الحراره / 14 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 81 %

سرعة الرياح /  3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لهفي على الحسن الزكي وقد قضى  ..  من سم جعده في الحشا متقطع

اليوم في تقويمنا الشيعي هو الــ/7 من شهر صفر وهو يصادف ذكرى مؤلمه وعظيمه على قلوبنا

ذكرى استشهاد سيد شباب أهل الجنه مولانا الامام الحسن ابن علي الملقب بالزكي والمكنى بـ/ أبا محمد

وقد لقي ربه شهيدا ً مظلوم مسموم على يد زوجته جعده ابنة الأشعث واللتي غرر بها مغتصب الخلافه 

معاويه ابن ابي سفيان وارسل لها مائة ألف درهم ووعدهابتزويجها من ابنه يزيد 

إن هي قتلت الامام الحسن عليه السلام وقد فعلت فسوغها المال ولم يزوجها من ابنه

وقد  فعلت  وكان ذلك في الــ/7 من شهر صفر عام 50 للهجره 

سمت الامام  في شربة لبن قدمته اليه وهو صائم  حتى بات من حرارة السم يتقلب على فراشه روحي فداه

وتقطعت كبده من أثر السم وشدته وصار يلفظها قطعة بعد اخرى وقد اوصى اخيه الامام الحسين

أن يدفنه بجوار جده المصطفى صل الله عليه وآله ولكن هناك من وما حال بينه وتنفيذ الوصية

بل الاكثر والاعظم والأمر من ذلك أن شُيعت جنازة الامام بالسهام وقد قيل انه رمي بـ/ 70 سهم 

بعضها اخترق جسده المطهر فسالت دمائه الشريفه ، فتشرفت أرض البقيع بدفن جسده الطاهر فيها

وإن مرور هذه الذكرى ليزيد الآمنا ويجعل في القلب حسره على مرقد هذا الامام العظيم الكريم عند الله

كيف يساوى بالثرى ....... نتأمل ونترقب يوما نرى فيه انوار قبتك تعتلي من بعد أميال لرؤياها الزائر همه ينجلي

ونحن من هنا نرفع أحر التعازي لسيد الخلق رسول الله ولأمير المؤمنين أباالحسن ولسيدة النساء فاطمة الزهراء

ونعزي الامام الحسين سيد الشهداء والأئمة من ولده أجمعين ونخص بالتعزيه إمام زماننا  سيدنا وولي أمرنا

الامام الحجة ابن الحسن المهدي أرواحنا فداه .. مأجور يامولاي في هذا المصاب 

ولكم مني جميعا أحر التعازي بمرور هذه الذكرى الأليمه .. مأجورين إن شاءالله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

84 نشاطا تربويا لتعليم صفوى 






أظهر تقرير صادر عن الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم للبنين  بالمنطقة الشرقية للعام1429هـ 1430هـ ان مكاتب التربية والتعليم الـ 11 التي تعمل  ضمن ادارتها نفذت 255 برنامجا ونشاطا اشرافيا تنوعت ما بين دورات ولقاءات واجتماعات  ومشاغل تربوية واحتفالات بمناسبات وطنية وتعليمية. وحظي مكتب التربية والتعليم  بصفوى بـ 84 نشاطا أي ما نسبته 33% من المجموع الكلي للأنشطة والبرامج كما حظي  بتغطية صورية بنسبة 31% من الصور الملحقة بالتقرير. يشار الى أن مكتب التربية  والتعليم بصفوى تأسس سنة 1414هـ ويغطي بأنشطته الإشرافية 56 مدرسة ويزاول النشاط  الإشرافي فيه 22 مشرفاً تربويا لمختلف التخصصات التربوية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لا توجد مقارنة بين بحيرة المسك بجدة وتجمعات الأمطار بسيهات


اشارة الى ما نشر سابقا تحت عنوان «بلاغ لمن يهمه الامر بحيرة مسك جديدة في سيهات».


عليه فقد افاد رئيس بلدية محافظة القطيف المهندس/ خالد بن علي الدوسري بعدم وجود  وجه شبه بين بحيرة المسك التي في جدة وما حدث في تجمعات سيهات ما هو الا سقوط امطار  موسمية طبيعية وما يتم تفريغه كما كان متضح  في الصور هي مياه امطار وليست مياه صرف  صحي لان الصرف الصحي ليس من اختصاص البلدية وما حدث انما هو حالة طارئة ناتجة عن  كثرة تجمعات الامطار في حي الخليج مما سبب اغلاق الكثير من الشوارع وخوفا من تضرر  المنازل اضطررنا الى تفريغ الوايتات في هذه المساحات القريبة والتي يفصلها عن حي  الخليج شارع بعرض 30م كحل مؤقت.
هذا وقد تم سحب المياه التي تجمعت من جراء تفريغ  المياه من الساحات المذكورة بعد الانتهاء من فتح الشوارع ورفع الضرر بواسطة مضخات  وسيارات الشفط بالاضافة الى المياه التي سبق تجمعها في الساحات بسبب  الامطار.
هذا مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان الساحات المذكورة استعملت لحي الخليج  فقط لانه قريب منها ولم تستعمل لاحياء اخرى.
هذا ما لزم إيضاحه إعلاميا والنشر  ضمن الصفحة المخصصة لذلك ...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مرسى القطيف .. عودة 3 قوارب صيد سعودية دخلت المياه  الإقليمية لدولة «مجاورة»



تحقق الجهات المختصة في حرس الحدود، مع قادة ثلاثة قوارب صيد سعودية، كانت قد  خرجت من المياه السعودية الإقليمية، وذلك تمهيداً لتطبيق النظام بحقهم. وذكر  المتحدث الإعلامي في حرس الحدود في المنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي «أن  القوارب الثلاثة أبحرت من مرسى القطيف قبل أيام عدة، بتصريح صيد في المياه السعودية  فقط، إلا أنها خرجت إلى المياه الإقليمية لدولة مجاورة، مخالفة بذلك نظام أمن  الحدود ولائحته التنفيذية»، مضيفاً أنه سيتم «تطبيق الأنظمة المنصوص عليها في حقهم.  وتختلف العقوبات حسب تكرار عدد المرات التي تمت فيها المخالفة، فتختلف العقوبة من  مخالفة، يتم سدادها بمبلغ مالي معين، أو إيقاف القارب عن نزول البحر لمدة  معينة».



من جانب آخر، قبضت الدوريات البرية في حفر الباطن فجر أمس على سعودي، حاول  التسلل والخروج إلى دولة مجاورة سيراً على الأقدام، كما قبضت الدوريات البرية في  قطاع البطحاء جنوب شرق المنطقة الشرقية، على متسلل عربي مجهول الهوية، محاولاً  الخروج من أراضي المملكة، وأحيلوا جميعاً للتحقيق لكشف دوافعهم.

وضمن مهام حرس الحدود الإنسانية المتمثلة في تقديم العون والإرشاد والمساعدة  للتائهين، أعادت الدوريات البرية في قطاع سلوى الحدودي مع دولة قطر، عربياً تائهاً،  عثرت عليه صباح أمس، فاقداً الاتجاه الصحيح لوجهته، حيث قامت الدوريات بمساعدته  للعودة بسلام إلى مكان قدومه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاب يفلت من قبضة «الهيئة» بالظهران 




تحطم الباب اثر مطاردة في مجمع تجاري




نجا شاب من موت محقق في مطاردة لرجال هيئة الأمر بالمعروف الذين تواجدوا مساء أمس  الأول بالقرب من بوابة قريبة من مقاه في مجمع الظهران التجاري .
وقد هرب الشاب  من مواجهة رجال الهيئة فاصطدم بالباب الزجاجي لبوابة المجمع فتحطم الزجاج، لكن  الشاب نجا واختفى في مواقف السيارات ولم يستطع رجل الهيئة اللحاق به في مطاردة  ركضاً عند الساعة الحادية عشرة مساء الخميس الماضي.
وقد تجمع الزائرون، وسط حرج  رجال الهيئة، في البوابة لمعرفة ما حدث، فيما حضر عمال سريعاً لإزالة الزجاج  المتناثر في البوابة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

5000 طالب وطالبة باختبارات الانتساب بجامعة الملك فيصل


تبدأ اليوم الاختبارات النهائية للتعليم المطور للانتساب لطلاب  وطالبات جامعة الملك فيصل وتستمر حتى تاريخ السادس عشر من الشهر الجاري.
واوضح  وكيل الجامعة للدراسات والتطوير وخدمة المجتمع الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الله الشعيبي أن  الامتحانات النهائية للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الدراسي 1430/1431هـ للطلبة  والطالبات المنتسبين للتعليم المطور للانتساب بجامعة الملك فيصل ستكون في 13 مركز  اختبار موزعة على مناطق ومحافظات المملكةلأداء الاختبارات بها وهى منطقة الرياض  والدمام والاحساءوجدة والجبيل والنعيرية والخفجى وحفر الباطن وبريدة وحائل وتبوك  والمدينة المنورة وابها , مشيراً إلى أن الجامعة فتحت تلك المراكز تسهيلا على  الطلبة والطالبات وأولياء أمورهم ولتأدية امتحانات بالقرب من أماكن  إقامتهم.
وأفاد الدكتور الشعيبى أن الجامعة ستفتح باب القبول فى الفصل الدراسي  الثاني لهذا العام فى كلية العلوم الإدارية تخصص إدارة أعمال للبنين  والبنات.
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن عدد الطلبة والطالبات المنتسبين بالجامعة يصل  عددهم ما يقارب 5000 طالب وطالبة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط موظف متلبساً بسلب مشغولات ذهبية

مسلسل سرقة حقائب الركاب بمطار الملك فهد لايزال مستمراً





كشف مصدر مسؤول في الخطوط السعودية عن وقوع حالات سرقة لركاب  بمطار الملك فهد الدولي بالدمام « ذهاب وإياب» شملت الأغراض الثمينة خاصة أطقم ذهب  وكاميرات وجوالات ، واضاف المصدر: إن الخطوط السعودية متعاقدة مع شركة للخدمات  الأرضية يعمل بها حوالي 50 موظفا من جنسيات مختلفة برواتب متدنية للقيام بمهام نقل  العفش من وإلى الطائرة ، مشيراً الى أنه قبل شهر تم ضبط احد موظفي الشركة متلبساً  بسرقة مصوغات ذهبية من داخل حقائب أحد المسافرين، وتم إيداعه حجز شرطة المطار ،  وذكر أن اكثر الرحلات التي تتعرض للسرقة هي «الدمام-أبها» والتي يكثر عليها  المسافرون لازدحامها ،وإن حالات السرقة تتم كل شهر بشكل منتظم ، واضاف: إنه في عام  2009 تم الإبلاغ عن العشرات من حالات السرقة منها 3 سرقات لأطقم ذهبية وتم تسجيل 7  حالات في عام 2010 منها حالتان لأطقم ذهبية وكاميرات وجوال . وكانت « اليوم» قد  نشرت في عددها رقم 13362 بتاريخ 14 يناير الجاري على صفحتها الأخيرة شكوى إحدى  المسافرات على متن رحلة للخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية والمتجهة من الدمام إلى  الرياض لسرقة مجوهرات واكسسوارات قيمتها حوالي 3 آلاف ريال داخل حقيبتها التي نقلت  عبر صالة نقل العفش بالمطار ، وقال زوج المسافرة :إنها كانت متجهة الى الرياض على  متن الرحلة رقم 1167 التابعة للخطوط السعودية الساعة 7.30 مساء من مطار الملك فهد  الدولي بالدمام وعند وصولها للرياض أبلغته بتعرض حقيبتها للفتح وسرقة مجوهراتها  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

330 ألف ريال الغرامة الأعلى لشخص نقل 33 حاجاً 

تغريم 240 مواطناً ومقيماً حاولوا تهريب مخالفين للمشاعر المقدسة 






أصدرت اللجنة الإدارية في إدارة الوافدين بجوازات منطقة مكة  المكرمة أكثر من 240 قرارا بتغريم مواطنين و مقيمين لارتكابهم مخالفات تهريب الحجاج  غير النظاميين للمشاعر المقدسة في حج عام 1430 هـ الماضي بعد ثبوت عدم حملهم أي  تصاريح حج واستخدم المهربين سياراتهم الخاصة والشاحنات والحافلات التي تم ضبط  العديد منها على مراكز التفتيش والمنافذ الترابية المؤدية الى المشاعر  المقدسة.
غرامة وسجن 
وتنوعت العقوبات بين الغرامة المالية والسجن ومصادرة  السيارات والتشهير في الصحف المحلية بهدف ردع المخالفين. وكان أعلى الأحكام في حق  مواطن قام بمحاولة تهريب 33 شخصا الى المشاعر المقدسة مستخدما حافلة نقل لركاب حاول  ادخالهم الى المشاعر غير انه تم ضبطه قبل أن ينجح في مهمته، وأحيل للجنة الإدارية  بإدارة الوافدين وتم تغريمه 330 ألف ريال، وتم تغريم آخرين بمبالغ أخرى منها تغريم  مواطن مبلغ 80 ألف ريال عقب قيامه بمحاولة تهريب 8 حجاج غير نظاميين وآخر طبقت بحقه  غرامة مالية قدرت بـ «40» ألفا لمحاولة تهريب أربعة أشخاص.
مصادرة  مركبات
وتضمنت الأحكام ـ التي صدرت بحق المخالفين ـ قضية ضد مواطن نقل مقيما لا  يحمل تصريح حج وغرم بمبلغ 10 آلاف ريال، فيما غرم مواطن آخر مبلغ 160 ألف ريال  لقيامه بمحاولة تهريب 16 شخصا. كما غرم مواطن بمبلغ 150 ألف ريال لتحميل 15 شخصا  بواقع 10 آلاف ريال عن كل شخص كما ينص النظام. كما أوصت اللجنة الجهات المختصة  بمصادرة عدد من مركبات النقل التي استخدمت في عمليات تهريب الحجاج  والمتسللين.
تراجع المحاولات 
وتعد الأحكام الحالية أقل من نظيرتها العام  الماضي بسبب تراجع نسبة محاولات التهريب الى المشاعر المقدسة ولم يظهر تورط أي  شركات او مؤسسات في محاولات التهريب، فيما كشفت التحقيقات مع المتورطين محاولات  تهرب وإخفاء معلومات، بالاضافة الى عدة محاولات تلاعب يقوم بها المهربون منها :  تسجيل سيارة مستخدمة في التهريب باسم طفلة صغيرة تبلغ من العمر سنتين واستخدام  سيارة لا تخص المهرب وقام باستئجارها او استعارتها من احد اصدقائه او اقاربه تفاديا  لاية محاولات مصادرة بحق المهرب غير التحقيقات المكثفة التي يتم خلالها التأكد من  تورط أي من الاطراف الأخرى يتم تطبيق النظام بحقهم من غرامات ومصادرة وتشهير  .
ظاهرة التخلف
وأشار مدير جوازات منطقة مكة المكرمة العميد سالم الزهراني  الى أن جهود الجوازات تواصلت في سبيل الحد من ظاهرة التخلف والتستر عليهم وتشغليهم  ونقلهم من قبل المواطنين أو المقيمين، وقال : أثمرت الجهود الإعلامية التوعوية التي  نفذتها المديرية العامة في الجوازات لحث المواطنين والمقيمين على الالتزام  بالتعليمات وضرورة الحصول على تصاريح الحج، واضاف أن تلك التعليمات أوضحت ان من  يقوم بنقل الحجاج غير النظاميين والمتأخرين عن المغادرة سيتم تطبيق العقوبات بحقه،  وكان شعار تلك الحملة «لا حج إلا بتصريح». وقد تابع هذه الجهود صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير خالد الفيصل أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة الذي تابع كافة الحملات التي منها «الحج  بتصريح مطلب شرعي» و «الحج عبادة وسلوك حضاري».
نقاط التفتيش
وقال: تم ضبط  عدد من الحالات من خلال نقاط التفتيش المختلفة في أرجاء المنطقة وإحالتهم للجنة  الادارية للتثبت من الواقعة والاستماع الى افادات الشخص المضبوط والتحقق من نوع  المخالفة، ثم تصدر بعد ذلك العقوبة اللازمة، وأكد ان المديرية العامة للجوازات  ستقوم بتطبيق العقوبات النظامية على جميع المخالفين دون استثناء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إختفاء شاب في ظروف غامضه في طريف




مضت عشرة أيام حتى الان على إختفاء الشاب ( ماجد عوده - 18 سنه ) من محافظة طريف في  ظروف غامضه ، وكان أخر يوم شوهد فيه الشاب عند محطة للمحروقات من يوم الاربعاء  الماضي ، وقد تلقت شرطة محافظة طريف البلاغ من ذوي الشاب و تم تمشيط المحافظة  والمناطق القريبه منها في سبيل العثور على المفقود الا ان جميع المحاولات بائت  بالفشل .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و فشل شاب في الانتحار في محافظة تمير

فشل شاب من محافظة تمير 140 كيلو متر عن مدينة الرياض في الانتحار ، عندما استقل  سيارته وذهب الى احدى المناطق الصحراويه وحاول السقوط بسيارته من أحد المرتفعات  الجبليه بالمنطقه ، وقد كتب رسالته الاخيره يذكر فيها بأنه تعمد الانتحار ، الا ان  عملية الانتحار فشلت عندما وجدت شرطة تمير السياره ساقطه من مرتفع جبلي لوحدها بدون  سائق ليتم البحث عن الشاب والقبض عليه في مكان قريب من المكان

 :toung:  الظاهر خااف في آخر لحظه وغير رأيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القضاء ينصف الرشيدي من محافظ خيبر


14 ألفاً تعويضاً لمواطن سجن 14 يوماً 



تسلم المواطن خنيفر الرشيدي أمس الأول شيكا بمبلغ 14 ألف ريال من محافظة الصلصلة  التابعة لإمارة منطقة المدينة المنورة، تعويضاً عن سجنه تعسفيا من قبل محافظ خيبر  لمدة 14 يوماً. ويأتي هذا الحكم تنفيذاً لحكم أصدرته المحكمة الإدارية في منطقة  المدينة المنورة. وكان الرشيدي الذي يبلغ من العمر 100 عام تقدم إلى المحكمة  الإدارية في منطقة المدينة المنورة بدعوى ضد محافظ خيبر، مطالبا بمبلغ مليون ريال  كتعويض مالي مقابل سجنه التعسفي ـ على حد دعواه ـ، إثر نزاع على بئر أوقفه جد  المواطن خنيفر الرشيدي،
هذا وقد اعتبر المواطن خنيفر  الحكم بتعويضه منصفاً، مشيراً إلى أن صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد  أمير منطقة المدينة المنورة أنصفه في وقت سابق، حين أصدر توجيهاته بإطلاق سراحه من  السجن، استجابة لشكوى الرشيدي أثناء فترة محكوميته. من جهته وصف المحامي سلطان بن  زاحم  الحكم بأنه «دليل عملي جازم على أن المملكة تقر مبادئ حقوق الإنسان  وتحفظ كرامته، ضد أي مسؤول يستخدم سلطاته في فرض قرارات غير صائبة». وأوضح ابن زاحم  أن قرار المحكمة الإدارية تضمن إثبات تنازل جد المدعي عن البئر كوقف للمسلمين، وأن  الناظر عليها هو أحد ورثة موقفها، بحيث يتولى رعايتها وحمايتها.


 :weird:  خنيفر عااد  يعني خلصت الاسامي مابقى الا خنيفر
وهذا عطوه تعويض عن الـ/14 يوم 14 ألف يعني عن كل يوم ألف ريال
طيب وسجنائنا الــ/9 المنسيون اللي لهم أعوااام في السجون بدون محاكمه بأي ذنب يقبع هائولاء الابرياء سنواات في السجون لتذبل زهرات شبابهم بين القضبان منذ عام 96 وحتى الآن بأي ذنب

تهمتهم التخطيط لتفجير الخبر وأراد الله ظهور الحق في حينها..
 القاعده قد أعلنت تبنيها لتلك التفجيرات وأعلنت مسئوليتها عنها ولكن هناك من يرفض اطلاقهم ليستمر السجن لسنوات

ثم عاد الحق محاول تحطيم الزنازين بعد مرور ثلاثة عشر عام على تفجيرات الخبر تأتي الاستخبارات الأمريكية تطعن وتشكك في سير التحقيقات وتأملنا خير وانتظرنا وطااال الانتظار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أكاديمي سعودي يطالب بإلغاء وزارة العمل لفشلها في حل مشكلة البطالة

طالب الدكتور اسعد جوهر، أستاذ الاقتصاد بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز، بإلغاء وزارة  العمل السعودية التي لم تقدم حلاً لمشكلة البطالة، والسماح للغرفة التجارية ووزارة  الصناعة بالتعامل المباشر مع مشكلة البطالة. 
ونقلت تقارير صحفية عن الدكتور  جوهر قوله إنهم لم يقدموا أي حل لمشكلة تواجدت في المملكة على مدى 20 عاماً،  وأضافت: إن الدكتور غازي القضيبي وزير العمل، تحفظ على مقترح للدكتور عبد العزيز  العريعر عضو مجلس الشورى، الذي تحدث بضرورة صرف مكافأة مالية مقطوعة للعاطلين عن  العمل والذين يبحثون عن وظائف.
وقال القصيبي إن هذا الأمر سيدفع بالعاطلين إلى  التواكل، وأنا ضده، وأضاف القصيبى أن إحصاءات مصلحة الإحصاءات العامة كشفت عن 280  ألف مواطن من الذكور عاطل عن العمل، 90 في المئة منهم لا يملكون المؤهل الدراسي  المناسب لأبسط الوظائف، ويحتاجون للانضمام إلى دورات تدريبية أو إكمال تعليمهم،  وأكد الوزير أن شهادة الثانوية العامة لا تعد مؤهلا مناسبا في الوقت الحالي لإيجاد  عمل يناسب الشاب السعودي، وأوضح أن وزارته تعمل على تجفيف منابع العمالة السائبة،  وأضاف: الوزارة تعمل على إضافة 50 مفتشا جديدا كل عام، لرصد العمالة السائبة.  
وفي المقابل يرى الدكتور جوهر أن تقديم مساعدة مالية للعاطلين فكرة جيدة حيث  ستساعد الشباب بشكل عملي في البحث عن عمل، وقال الجوهر إن وزارة العمل هي آخر وزارة  يجب استشارتها في قرارا عانة البطالة، فقد كان أمامها الكثير من الوقت لحل مشكلة  البطالة وفشلت. 
وعن فكرة إضافة 50 موظفاً لتتبع العاملين غير القانونيين،  والغير المصرح لهم بالعمل في المملكة يقول جوهر سأقول للوزير غازي القصيبى إن 50  موظفاً لا يستطيعون تغطية شارع واحد في الرياض

والله تأملنا خير لما تم تعيين غازي القصيبي وزير للعمل لمعرفتنا بجديته واخلاصه في عمله من ملف انجازاته في الصحه
بس للأسف خابت الآمال والظاهر انو تنقله بين الدول البارده كسفير انعكس على آدائه كوزير  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تجميد مكافآت طلاب معهد الدمام الصناعي للشهر الثالث


تحول تأخير مكافآت طلاب المعهد المهني الصناعي بالدمام الى صداع مزمن يداهم الطلاب  شهريا ، وأكد عدد من الطلاب بقسم اللحام ان المكافأة تجمدت منذ 3 أشهر مما اثقل  كاهلهم بالاعباء وتراكم الديون عليهم . وقالوا : نحن الآن ندخل في الشهر الثالث ولم  نتسلم المكافأة رغم ان الكثير من زملائهم مستواهم المادي ضعيف وفى أمس الحاجة لها  ولا نعلم سبب تأخر إدارة المعهد في صرف المكافآت بشكل متكرر. واضافوا ان اغلبهم  يعتمد عليها في مصروفه اليومي لدرجة إن بعض الأسر تعتمد على مبلغها الزهيد فى تلبية  احتياجاتها اليومية وتساءلوا عن اسباب عدم صرف المكافأة بشكل منتظم يساعد الطالب  على الترتيب مادياً واعداد جدول لمصروفاته الشهرية خاصة وان التأخير يوقعهم في  دوامة الديون وطالبوا الجهات المسئولة سرعة التدخل للافراج عن المكافآت المتأخرة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تثير مخاوف الأهالى من أنفلونزا الماعز 

أغنام «نافقة» تهدد بتفشي الأمراض في سوق المواشي بالأحساء 






أبدى عدد كبير من أصحاب المواشي وعدد من المواطنين المترددين على  سوق المواشي «الإبل والغنم» بمحافظة الاحساء مخاوفهم من المرض الجديد المسمى  بأنفلونزا الماعز الذي ظهر ليزيد الهاجس الأكبر بعد ظهور مرض ووباء أنفلونزا  الخنازير الذي أصاب وقتل الكثير في أنحاء العالم ما جعل الكثير يطالبون بتدخل سريع  وفوري من أمانة محافظة الاحساء وإعادة النظر في عملية نظافة السوق ومخلفاته الخطيرة  التي أصبحت القلق الكبير والشبح المخيف خصوصا أن شوارع السوق لاتكاد تخلو من وجود  الماعز والغنم والإبل النافقة بالطرقات دون رقابة وأصبحت مصدر قلق. 

ظهور  الوباء
وأكد بعض المتعاملين بالسوق أن الماعز والغنم والإبل النافقة تظل في  مكانها فترة تتراوح بين 72 ساعة إلى شهر دون أن تزال من مكانها وتكون مصدرا لانتشار  الذباب والحشرات مختلفة الأشكال والألوان وحتى مخلفاتها تكون سببا في انتشار  البعوض. 

نقص خدمات 
وقال سالم العتيبي أحد أصحاب الإبل : للأسف نعاني  كثيرا نقص أهم الخدمات في السوق الذي يعتبر محطة هامة للكثير من جميع مناطق المملكة  ودول الخليج. ولعل وجودنا هنا لم يكن بالمجان فنحن اشترينا هذه الحظائر بمبالغ  مالية كبيرة وندفع عنها إيجارات وطالب بأهمية توفير الخدمات بالسوق وخاصة دورات  المياه، مشيرا الى قيام الكثيرين خصوصا العمالة السائبة بقضاء حاجتها بين الممرات  وفي الأسواق وبين الحظائر لعدم وجود دورات المياه وهو مايسبب الأمراض وانتشار  الروائح.

تلاعب ..
وأشار المواطن سعود العطاوي الى ان الشوارع بحاجة  لإعادة نظر وتكثيف المطبات الاصطناعية لان هناك شوارع في السوق ليست جيدة وتسبب  مشكلة لسياراتنا. كما ان هناك من يقود السيارة بسرعة جنونية بدون رخصة قيادة وطالب  بوضع لوحات إرشادية.

تكثيف الرقابة 
وطالب المواطن فدغوش الجلاوي بتكثيف  الرقابة على سوق الأعلاف بعد سيطرة الأجانب على السوق بشكل كبير، اضافة لتلاعبهم  بالأسعار دون رقيب او حسيب.
واضاف أن أسعار المواد الغذائية بالسوبر ماركت ايضا  مرتفعة، ونوه المواطن خالد سيف العطاوي إلى أهمية الاهتمام والعناية بالمساجد،  وطالب مسئولي أمانة الاحساء وإدارة الجوازات والدوريات الأمنية والزراعة بالاستجابة  لمطالبهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خطة استباقية للحد من الظاهرة قبيل الامتحانات

«تعليم الشرقية» يحذر من غياب الطلاب وجولات لمعاقبة المخالفين


أكد مدير عام التربية والتعليم للبنات بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور  سمير العمران قيام المديرية بتشديد المراقبة على المدارس اثر زيادة حالات المخالفات  والتجاوزات من قبل طالبات واحضارهن هواتف نقالة والتصوير داخل المدارس واحضار محرك  الاقراص ومجلات فنية وعدم الالتزام بالضوابط المدرسية للشكل الخارجي للطالبة  واستخدام مساحيق التجميل مبينا تطبيق العقوبات على المخالفات كل حسب مخالفتها حسب  التعاميم الوزارية المنظمة للعمل داخل المدارس مثل دليل نظم وتعليمات الاختبارات  ولائحة السلوك والمواظبة ولائحة تقويم الطالبة والمذكرة التنفيذية والقواعد  التنفيذية وكل قضية تعامل حسب ما تقتضيه الحاجة .
ولفت الى توزيع جداول  الامتحانات على الطالبات بعد تدقيقها الاسبوع القادم بالطريقة التقليدية وليس عن  طريق الانترنت واعطاء كل طالبة نسخة من الجدول لجميع المراحل الدراسية ومنع الغياب  خلال الاسبوع القادم وحضور الطالبات طوال الاسبوع القادم لوجود خطة معدة لمراجعة  المواد الدراسية من قبل المشرفات التربويات كما تلزم المعلمات باعطاء حصص المراجعة  والالتزام بحضور الحصة الدراسيه والمراجعة للطالبات حسب الخطة .
ونوه العمران  الى ان التوعية والارشاد للوقاية من مرض انفلونزا الخنازير لاتزال مطبقة وقائمة من  قبل الطبيبات وتزويد المدارس بالمعقمات حال نفادها .
من جانبها أوضحت مديرة  الاشراف التربوي بمحافظة القطيف سعاد حمزة ان جداول الامتحانات لا يتم اعتمادها  بشكل نهائي الا بعد ان يتم التصويت عليها من قبل الطالبات والمعلمات من اجل  المشاورة ويكون هذا التفاهم خلال اسبوع قبل اعتماد الجداول ليكون هناك معادلة في  توزيع المنهج نافية ان يكون هناك تغيير اجباري من قبل الطالبات أو المعلمات.  
وشددت على عملية اعطاء حصص المراجعة طوال الاسبوع القادم وعدم الغياب من اجل  الاستفادة من مراجعة المناهج والمتابعة . واكد مدير عام التربية والتعليم للبنين  بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور عبدالرحمن المديرس ان الادارة تعمل جاهدة للحد من ظاهرة  الغياب والهروب من المدارس خلال الاسبوع القادم والادارة تجدد هذه الجهود كل عام  بخطة استباقية في مكاتب التربية لتحضير جداول الامتحانات داعيا اولياء الامور  للتعاون للحد من ظاهرة الغياب .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كلاب متوحشة تغرز أسنانها في جسد طفلة الـ 18 شهرا


هاجمت كلاب متوحشة أمس طفلة (عام ونصف العام) في حي أبو سحبل شمال مركز المبرز في  محافظة الأحساء. وأوضح  والد الطفلة عبد الله الشهاب أن الكلاب المتوحشة  سحبت طفلته مريم من أمام باب المنزل بعد تمزيق ثيابها، وغرست أسنانها في جسدها  الطري، ولولا أبناء الجيران لكانت مريم في عداد الموتى. وأشار والد مريم أن حي أبو  سحبل يعاني من كثرة الكلاب الضالة، وأنهم يعانون من خطورتها، موضحا أن الجهات  المعنية لم تلتفت لمناشدات أهالي الحي الكثيرة بهذا الخصوص. وكشفت التقارير الطبية  في مستشفى الأمير سعود بن جلوي أن الطفلة مريم تعرضت لإصابات متفرقة في جسدها وشكلت  العضات القوية خطورة كبيرة على صحتها وخصوصا منطقة الرأس، وقدمت لها العلاجات  اللازمة، قبل نقلها إلى مستشفى الملك فهد في الهفوف وذلك لخطورة  وضعها؟

وتابع مدير الشؤون الصحية في الأحساء حسين الرويلي حالة الطفلة مريم  ووجه الأطباء بمتابعة حالتها الصحية الحرجة، إذ أدخلت إلى غرفة العمليات وأجريت لها  إسعافات عدة وأجريت لها عملية جراحية عاجلة، وأصبحت حالتها مستقرة نسبيا.  

وشدد مدير الشؤون الصحية في الأحساء على ضرورة تدخل الجهات المعنية بتخليص  حي أبو سحبل من الكلاب التي تغزوه باستمرار بحثا عن غذائها، وأنها تشكل خطرا كبيرا  على البيئة والأفراد.
 :huh:  طفله عمرها سنه ونص شيطلعها برا وحدها حتى لوعلى الباب .. خطأ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«مدني» الجبيل يحـذر رواد البر من مخـاطر الزواحف وشبكات الكهرباء





أكدت إدارة الدفاع المدني بمحافظة الجبيل على رواد البر  والمتنزهات البرية في اختيار المكان المناسب لنصب خيامهم، والابتعاد عن المواقع  التي تتواجد فيها العقارب والحشرات الضارة والزواحف السامة وعن الأماكن المحظورة  وشبكات الكهرباء وحقول أنابيب البترول .. مشددة على اخذ الحيطة والحذر من التمديدات  الكهربائية وعدم اشعال النيران داخل الخيم بغرض التدفئة او الإضاءة والحرص على  تهويتها بصورة مستمرة والتأكد من اطفاء الأنوار داخل الخيم قبل النوم.
يشار إلى  ان محافظة الجبيل تتمتع بمواقع برية منها ابوعلي ورأس الزور وابو حدرية وغيرها من  الاماكن التي يلجأ اليها عشاق البر للاستمتاع بأجواء الربيع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رحلة للأطفال عن دورة الرسائل من التسليم حتى الوصول

البريد السعودي يعتزم إطلاق مشروع «نادي أجيال البريد».. قريباً





كشفت مؤسسة البريد السعودي عن عزمها إطلاق مشروع «نادي أجيال  البريد» الموجه إلى الأطفال قريباً، والذي يساعدهم في التعرف على عدد كبير من  الأصدقاء، من خلال مراسلتهم على عناوينهم البريدية الموجودة في الكتيب الخاص  بالنادي. كما سيستفيد الأطفال المشتركون في النادي من العروض والحسومات المقدمة لهم  من أكبر الماركات التجارية وأشهرها في العالم والمملكة.
وفي هذا السياق، أتاحت  مؤسسة البريد السعودي أخيراً الفرصة لمجموعة من الأطفال للتعرف على دورة رسالة  البريد منذ لحظة تسليمها إلى مكتب البريد وحتى وصولها إلى منزل المرسل إليه، من  خلال زيارة نظمتها المؤسسة لهؤلاء الأطفال بالتعاون مع قناة «أجيال».
وبدأت  زيارة الأطفال الذين وصل عددهم إلى نحو 20 طفلاً بالتوجه إلى مكتب بريد المساعدية  في جدة، حيث بادروا إلى تسليم طرد ومجموعة من الرسائل البريدية إلى موظفي المكتب،  وتم لصق الطوابع البريدية عليها.
وتوجه الأطفال بعد ذلك إلى المجمع البريدي في  البلد، وتابعوا مراحل انتقال الطرد والرسائل منذ لحظة وصولها ثم دخولها إلى مركز  المعالجة ومرورها بأجهزة الفحص الأمني فأجهزة الصف والتصنيف وأجهزة الفرز الآلي،  كما تعرفوا على أجهزة مراقبة الجودة.
وقدم المدير العام لبريد منطقة مكة المكرمة  المهندس سمير بن محمد نحاس، شرحاً إلى الأطفال حول جميع مراحل دورة الرسالة منذ  تسلمها من المرسل وتسليمها إلى المرسل إليه، كما استعرض مراحل تطور الخدمة البريدية  من استخدام الحمام الزاجل وحتى استخدام أحدث التقنيات العصرية الحديثة لتقديم  الخدمة.
وأجاب المهندس نحاس في ختام الجولة على استفسارات الأطفال، ومنها سؤال  عن فائدة البريد في ظل وجود تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة، وشرح لهم بعرض مبسط أن البريد  ضروري جداً لإرسال الكثير من الوثائق المهمة، كالتقارير الطبية ووثائق القبول في  الجامعات، إلى داخل السعودية وخارجها، منوهاً إلى أن الأطفال تحديداً يستفيدون من  خدمات البريد في استقبال مجلات الأطفال التي يشتركون فيها.
وأوضح المدير العام  لبريد منطقة مكة أن البريد ضروري أيضاً لتطبيق خدمات الحكومة الإلكترونية، حيث يمكن  أن تتيح إرسال الوثائق المنتهية إلى الجهات الحكومية المعنية واستلامها بعد تجديدها  عبر البريد، إلى جانب ضرورته للاستفادة من خدمات التجارة الإلكترونية، حيث يمكن  للعميل طلب المشتريات إلكترونياً، وتسلمها على عناوينهم البريدية.
ورد المهندس  نحاس عن سؤال عن أنواع البريد، مشيراً إلى أنها تشمل البريد العادي، والبريد  المسجل، والبريد الممتاز، والطرود، كما أجاب عن سؤال آخر عن الطوابع البريدية  وفائدتها، موضحاً أن هذه الطوابع تصدرها المؤسسة في المناسبات والأحداث المهمة،  كاليوم الوطني، وموسم الحج، وتدشين المشاريع الكبرى، كمشروع جامعة الملك عبدالله  للعلوم والتقنية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقوط شبكة باربي النسائية للأفراح الخاصة

أوقعت دوريات الجوازات في محافظة جدة بشبكة نسائية من الجنسية الفلبينية تديرها  امرأة تدعى باربي في الخمسينيات من عمرها. وتتخصص سيدات الشبكة (جميعهن مخالفات  لنظام الإقامة والعمل) في إحياء الحفلات الخاصة وتقديم المأكولات والمشروبات،  بالإضافة إلى أن بعضهن يمارس الرقص داخل الصالات.  و  زعيمة الشبكة باربي تستقبل الطلبات عبر الجوال وتختار العاملات بناء على درجة  رفاهية المتصل ورغبته في خدمات أكثر، ويكون عندها السعر أعلى بكثير عن السعر  المتعارف عليه مع زبائن باربي. وجمعت هذه المعلومات وحدة البحث والتحري في دوريات  الجوازات، وجرى التأكد منها، وعمل متخصصون طيلة أسبوع كامل من أجل التوصل إلى رئيس  الشبكة باربي وجرى التفاوض معها لإحياء حفلة في منزل كبير شمال جدة نهاية الأسبوع.  واستعان رجال الجوازات بامرأة لإنهاء التفاوض، إذ طلبت ثماني عاملات وراقصات كون  الحفلة كبيرة وتستدعي وجود عدد كبير من النساء، واتفق على الأجر، بعد أن وعدت  المرأة الأمنية باربي بمكافأة خاصة إذا اختارت نساء الحفلة بعناية ودقة. وفي اليوم  المحدد، أرسلت باربي نساء شبكتها بشكل فردي للتأكد من أنه لا يوجد كمين منصوب لهن،  فيما استقبلتهن المرأة المتعاملة مع رجال الأمن بحرارة والتحدث معهن عن طريقة  الخدمة وأن يظهرن الحفل بمظهر لائق، خصوصا أن الحفلة تخص عقد قران ابنتها وتريد  الحفل أن يكون في أحسن صورة. خلال ذلك كانت النساء يجرين اتصالات مع باربي لطمأنتها  أن المكان فعلا عبارة عن حفل متكامل، لتأتي بعد فترة من الزمن 13 امرأة جميعهن من  الجنسية الفلبينية لتحضر بعدهن باربي (حسب الاتفاق) لتأخذ المبلغ المتفق مع المرأة  صاحبة الحفل، إلا أن المفاجأة كانت بوجود رجال أمن الجوازات بدلا عن الحفل وضبطن  جميعا وجرى اقتيادهن إلى مقر الجوازات للتحقيق معهن. 

تابع العمل الأمني  مدير جوازات منطقة مكة المكرمة العميد سالم الزهراني، وأشرف عليه قائد دوريات  جوازات منطقة مكة المكرمة العميد مسفر الطليلي، وأعد له قائد فريق المداهمات في  جوازات المنطقة النقيب فهد الباهلي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقوط شاب من جبل الديسة والمروحيات تعثر على 4 مفقودين 



تمكنت فرق الانقاذ بالدفاع المدني بالاستعانه بطائرة هليكوبتر من  العثور على أربعة أشخاص كانوا مفقودين منذ ثلاثة أيام في منطقة الحرة والتي تبعد  180 كم عن مدينة تبوك وحسب ما ذكره الناطق الاعلامي بمديرية الدفاع المدني بمنطقة  تبوك المقدم ممدوح سليمان العنزي ان غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني تلقت بلاغا مفاده ان  أربعة أشخاص فقدوا منذ ثلاثة أيام وعلى الفور توجهت فرق الإنقاذ الأرضية وطائرة  الدفاع المدني للموقع وتم تمشيط المنطقة وتم العثور على المفقودين بعد أن جرفتهم  السيول نتيجة لوجودهم في أحد الأودية وكذلك انتهاء وقود سيارتهم التي كانوا  يستقلونها وقد تم إنقاذهم ونقلهم لمكان آمن. وفي حادث آخر لقي شاب مصرعه إثر سقوطه  من أحد الجبال الواقعة في منطقة الديسة فيما أصيب مرافقه بإصابات بالغة وقال الناطق  الإعلامي بمديرية الدفاع المدني بمنطقة تبوك واستطاعت فرق الانقاذ وبمشاركة طائرة  الدفاع المدني من إنقاذ شاب علق بين الجبال حيث قامت فرق الإنقاذ بعدة محاولات  وخلال ذلك تم تزويده بالغذاء والكساء حتى تم انتشاله من قاع الجبل وواجهت الفرق  صعوبة بسبب وعورة المنطقة وقد لقي الشاب الثاني حتفه نتيجة لسقوطه من قمة الجبل ،  وحذر المقدم العنزي المواطنين من التنزه في أماكن خطرة وتسبب لهم مخاطر جسيمة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنقاذ شاب من محاولة انتحار في الطائف


أنقذت فرق الدفاع المدني في محافظة الطائف فجر أمس شابا من محاولة انتحار سقوطا من  الدور الرابع لأحد الفنادق وسط المحافظة.
ولفت الشاب أنظار المارة بتصرفاته  الغريبة، وإثارته للفوضى بتحطيم زجاج النوافذ والوقوف عليها ورفع صوته مهددا  بالانتحار، ما دعا المواطنين لإبلاغ فرق الدفاع المدني والتحرك سريعا  لإنقاذه.

وفور تلقي البلاغ سارعت فرقة متخصصة من الدفاع المدني إلى الموقع  وأحضرت معها وسادة هوائية كبيرة فتحتها أسفل الغرفة تحسبا لقفز الشاب من النافذة  التي كان يتسلقها.

وعمل رجال الأمن على تهدئة الشاب وحاولوا ثنيه عن الانتحار  على مرأى من نحو 600 متطفل تجمعوا في الموقع، فيما اقتحمت شقة الشاب فرقة مدربة من  رجال الأمن وتمكنت من إنقاذه قبل سقوطه من على مشارف النافذة.
وأوضحت  مصادر أمنية أن قسم شرطة السلامة تسلم الشاب للتحقيق معه، ومعرفة دوافعه للانتحار،  وإمكانية مساعدته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التهور يحطم سيارة شاب والعناية الإلهية أنقذته





تعرضت سيارة من نوع كامري لحادث انقلاب بمدخل محافظة الدوادمي  وتعود تفاصيل الحادث عندما كان سائق السيارة يقود سيارته بسرعه زائدة عند مدخل  الدوادمي وعند وصول سيارته مع منعطف طريق الملك عبدالعزيز المقابل إدارة التعليم  للبنات اختل توازن السيارة بعد خروج سيارة مسرعة أمامه مما أدى لانقلابها عدة قلبات  وتهشمها بالكامل وإصابة سائقها عدة إصابات متوسطة. وباشر الحادث مرور محافظة  الدوادمي، الدوريات حضرت للموقع وباشرت الحادث ونظمت السير في الموقع وحضر فرقة من  الدفاع المدني بعد التخوف من اشتعال السيارة بعد انقلابها بقوة كبيرة. وتم نقل  السائق عن طريق الهلال الأحمر لمستشفى الدوادمي ـ قسم الإسعاف، وتم إسعافه وعمل  العلاج اللازم له. وتشهد محافظة الدوادمي عدة حوادث خطيرة داخل المحافظة بسبب  السرعة الزائدة التي يطالب عدد من السكان من مرور المحافظة بوضع مطبات للحد من هذه  الظاهرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة الرياض تداهم وكرا للقمار وضبط 48 مطلوبا أمنيا 



نفذت شرطة منطقة الرياض حملة أمنية مكثفة على عدد من أحياء مدينة  الرياض تم خلالها القبض على العديد من المتورطين بقضايا جنائية وعلى مرتكبيها.  واعتمدت قوة المهمات والواجبات الخاصة في تنفيذها لهذه الحملة الشاملة على تسيير  ونشر فرقها السرية داخل الأماكن المشبوهة والتغلغل داخل أوساط المشتبه فيهم وتحديد  أماكن تواجدهم ورصد تحركاتهم، وإغلاق مداخل ومخارج الأحياء وعمل نقاط تفتيشية فيها،  مما ساهم بالقبض على عدد من المتورطين حيث نجحت الحملة في ضبط ثلاثة أشخاص حاولوا  الهرب عند مشاهدتهم إحدى نقاط تفتيش الحملة ، فتمت متابعتهم وضبطهم وتفتيش سيارتهم  وجد بداخلها مولد كهربائي تبين أنه مسروق وان السيارة غير عائدة لهم ولا يحملون  هويات شخصية. كما ضبط شخص يمارس نشل المحافظ الشخصية في الأماكن العامة مستغلا  ازدحام بعض الاماكن ، حيث عثر بحوزته على محفظتين بداخلهما مبالغ مالية وإثباتات  تخص أشخاصاً لا تربطهم به صلة. وضبط شخصان على سيارة بحوزتهما مجموعة إطارات سيارات  اتضح أنهما قاما بسرقتها . وتمكنت الحملة من دهم وكر لستة عمال وافدين يمارسون فيه  لعب القمار على مبالغ مالية. وضبط أربعة أشخاص بأماكن مختلفة بحوزتهم كميات من مادة  الحشيش وحبوب الكبتاجون المخدرة . كما تم العثور على 9 سيارات ما بين مسروقة  ومطلوبة. وضبط 3 أشخاص بأماكن مختلفة لحيازتهم أسلحة نارية غير مرخصة وهي مسدس  وشوزن وعدد من الطلقات النارية الحية. كما تم مداهمة مائتي وافد بأماكن مختلفة  جميعهم مخالفون لنظام الإقامة ويقيمون بالبلاد بطريقة غير مشروعة، وبعضهم وجد معه  وثائق إقامة مزورة . وضبط ثلاثة وثلاثون شخصا ما بين سكر وحيازة المسكر. وقامت  الحملة بتضييق الخناق على المطلوبين للجهات الأمنية حيث تم ضبط ثمانية وأربعين  مطلوباً لجهات أمنية في مختلف مناطق المملكة بقضايا سلب وسرقات وقضايا أخلاقية  وحقوقية وتنفيذ أحكام وقضايا مخدرات وقضايا مرورية وأخرى مختلفة. كما قامت الحملة  بالقبض على مخالفين للعادات والتقاليد بالزي والشكل حيث بلغ عدد المقبوض عليهم خمسة  وثلاثين مخالفاً لتنفيذ التعليمات الصادرة بحقهم. هذا وقد تم تسليم جميع المقبوض  عليهم لجهات الاختصاص لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة بحقهم حسب القضايا التي قبض عليهم  فيها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مسافر يلغي سفره إلى الإمارات بسبب بطة

ألغى راكب مصري سفره من القاهرة إلى أبوظبي عاصمة دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة  وضحى بقيمة تذكرة الطيران التي تزيد على ألفي جنيه (368 دولارا تقريبا) حتى لا تتم  مصادرة بطة سعرها 75 جنيها وكمية من اللحوم كانت بحوزته. 

وذكرت وكالة أنباء  الشرق الأوسط المصرية الرسمية أن طاقم طائرة شركة الاتحاد للطيران المتجهة إلى  أبوظبي فوجئ بالراكب وهو من محافظة المنوفية في دلتا مصر يطلب منهم "وضع حقيبة توجد  بداخلها البطة واللحوم في ثلاجة الطائرة إلا أنهم طلبوا إنزالها لأنها ممنوعة".  

ورفض الراكب إنزال البطة واستدعى الطاقم رئيس دورية الشرطة فطلب الراكب  إلغاء سفره. وحذرته شركة الطيران من أنه سيتم إلغاء تذكرة سفره لأنه أضاع مقعدا على  الشركة لكنه أصر على موقفه. وتم إنزال حقائب الراكب ليخرج من المطار بصحبة  البطة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ولازلنا في اخبار المطارات ولكن هذه المره في الكويت ..
 بريطاني من اصل عراقي صفع موظف جوازات المطار



خالف زائر بريطاني من اصل عراقي الاعراف الدولية وبدلا من ان يقابل موظف الجوازات  في مطار الكويت بابتسامة واحترام عاجله بصفعة على وجهه بسبب خلاف نشب بينهما يتعلق  باجراءات ختم جوازه البريطاني.


وحسب جريدة الوطن الكويتيه دخل الزائر  البريطاني اثناء انهاء اجراءاته في قسم ختم الجوازات مع الموظف المختص واتهمه  بتأخير «الختم» واقدم على ضربه «سطار»  :bigsmile: ( يعني كفف )فتوجه الموظف الى امن المطار واخبرهم  بالحادثة فسارعوا الى ضبط البريطاني واحالته الى مخفر منطقة الجليب بدلا من الفندق  وسجلت بحقه قضية الاعتداء على موظف عام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ونختم اخبار المطارات بــ/ ...

هبوط اضطراري لطائرة في اليونان بعد تهديد بوجود قنبلة



قال مسؤولون يونانيون ان طائرة ركاب كانت في رحلة من ألمانيا الى تركيا هبطت  اضطراريا بسلام في مدينة سالانيك بشمال اليونان اليوم بعد تهديد بوجود قنبلة على  متنها. 

وقال مسؤول في هيئة الطيران المدني اليونانية طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه  "اتصل شخص ما بالطيار عبر هاتفه المحمول وهدده... هبطت الطائرة بسلام".  

وأضاف أن الطائرة التابعة لشركة صن اكسبريس كانت تقل 69 راكبا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ويبدوا أن مسلسل الانتحار حلقاته طويله ومستمره ..

في سوريا : طالب جامعي ينتحر برمي نفسه من الطابق الثالث



أقدم طالب في جامعة حلب بسوريا على الانتحار برمي نفسه من شرفة البناء الذي يقطنه  في حي الشيخ مقصود مساء الثلاثاء . 


وقال مصدر في الشرطة إن " الشاب "  رمضان – ح ع " وعمره 21 سنة توفي إثر سقوطه من شرفة منزله في الطابق الثالث ليلة  الثلاثاء " . 

وحسب تقرير الكشف الطبي فإن سبب الوفاة هو" النزف الدماغي  التالي لكسور الجمجمة " واستمعت الشرطة إلى إفادات أسرة الشاب وبعض أصدقائه وقرر  القاضي تسليم الجثة لذويه ، والاستمرار في التحقيق حول ظروف الوفاة . 

وتجري  في هذا الشهر امتحانات الفصل الأول في الجامعة ، بينما شهد نفس الحي حادثة انتحار  لطالب جامعي يدعى "مصطفى " وعمره 20 عاماً كان شنق نفسه بخرطوم ماء بسبب رسوبه في  جميع مواد الفصل الأول

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و 15 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 17 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 67 %

سرعة الرياح / 4 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم


إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## ابو طارق

:huh: * طفله عمرها سنه ونص شيطلعها برا وحدها حتى لوعلى الباب .. خطأ*

*والادهى ان الاهالي  طالبوا السلطات  بوضع  حد للكلاب  المتوحشة في المنطقة* 

*والمصري  الغبي  ابو  بطة* 

*والعراقي  يصفع  موظف  في المطار * 


*من جهته وصف المحامي سلطان بن زاحم الحكم بأنه «دليل عملي جازم على أن المملكة تقر مبادئ حقوق الإنسان وتحفظ كرامته، ضد أي مسؤول يستخدم سلطاته في فرض قرارات غير صائبة».* 

*14  الف ريال  تصبح  الدولة  تحترم  حقوق الانسان  (لا تعليق )  يكفي  تعقيبك* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*على جهودك اليومية  با عطائنا  اخبار المملكة* 

*الاجتماعية  وحالة الطقس  وحوادث المرور والجرائم* 

*وبعض  اخبار العالم * 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نبراس،،،

كل الشكر لك اختي شمعه 
على هذا الجهد الكبير
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

يسلموو باباتي عالحضور الدائم والمميز

ولرقي روحك ألف تحية 

تدووم لنا هالطله ياارب





> *والمصري  الغبي  ابو  بطة*



  :deh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

الشكر لك خيي عالمتابعه وترك بصمتك بالصفحه يسعدني

 :huuh:  << قاعده افكر ياترى وشهو اللي كتبته وبعدين اجريت له تعديل  :toung:  وجود التعديل حرك فضولي

ياارب يوفقك لكل خير وطاعه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مأجورين ياشيعة أمير المؤمنين بمصابنا الجلل بإستشهاد الريحانة الاولى والسبط الاكبر للرسول صلى الله عليه وآله إمامنا ومرتجانا الحسن بن علي المجتبى عليه السلام ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه شمووع ع الاخباار اليومية* 
*طبعاً مافي شيء يبرد القلب وكله مصائب بس الله يستر علينا ويحفظنا* 
*وربي يسلم قلبكِ يالغلا* 
*ماننحرم هيك جهووود* 
*مقضية حوائجكِ بحق السبط الكريم*

----------


## احلام ضائعه

سلمتي ياشمعه 
ومن المتابعين لك باستمرار
حفظك الرحمن من كل سوء

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شمعة يعطيك العافية 
متابعين دائما لأخبارك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ياارب

يبعد عنك كل سوء ودمتي في عناية الله واهل البيت

مأجوره حبيبتي وقضى الله حاجاتك بحق كريم أهل البيت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احلااام ..

ياهلا ومرااحب 

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ياارب

تسعدني متابعتك وإن شالله دووم نكسبك معانا

ماتضيع احلامك وانتي في كنف مولى كريم رحيم

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملوووكه ..

مسكتك  :huh:  ووين الاخبار

مو قلنا رح تنضمي لفريق المراسله 

 انتي قلتي كلمه ولازم تنفذيها   :kidding: 

يالله كل يوم تعالي وحطي لك كم خبر تكفير عن اليومين اللي ماحطيتي اخبار فيهم  :lol: 

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك

وتسلم لي هالطله ياارب

 :blink:  بإنتظار اخباارك كللللل يووم
قلنا كل يوم يعني موتصيري زي شبوك يوم يحط وعشره لا  :something:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 9 و 17 دقيقه مسائا ًً:

درجة الحراره / 18 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 72 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفعة ستيني تصيب زوجته الثالثة بالشلل



تسببت صفعة قوية وجهها مواطن في الستين من العمر لزوجته العشرينية , في إصابتها  بشلل في أعصاب الجزء الأيسر من وجهها نتيجة لقوة الصفعة التي تلقتها وهي مستغرقة في  نومها, ونقلا عن جريدة الرياض كانت الحادثة التي شهدتها إحدى القرى التابعة للطائف  قد وقعت بسبب خلاف ونقاش احتدم بين الزوجين قبل النوم نامت الزوجة بعده لكن الزوج  لم ينم طوال ليلته ووصل به حد الغضب من زوجته إلى درجة ضربها بهذا الشكل وهي نائمة  ,الزوج الذي روعه سقوط زوجته مغشياً عليها من شدة الصفعة بادر بنقلها للمستشفى  الواقع على بعد 200كم عن قريتهم ليكتشف بعدها اصابة زوجته بشلل في اعصاب الوجه .  وما خفف حزنه على عمله الهمجي هو أن الأطباء ذكروا له إمكانية تعافي الزوجة بعد  جلسات العلاج الطبيعي المكثف ,يذكر أن هذه الزوجة هي الثالثة لهذا الرجل .

 :huh:  الله اقوى

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جديد زين السعودية (عرض ثلاث ساعات مجانا كل يوم)



اعلنت شركة زين السعوديه  اليوم السبت الموافق 23/1/2010 م، عن عرضها الجديد وهو التحدث  لمدة ثلاث ساعات يومياً وارسال الرسائل النصيه ورسائل الوسائط المتعدده داخل الشبكه  ويضاف لهذا العرض تصفح الانترنت.
علما ان بامكان عميل زين السعودية الجديد او  الحالي إختيار الوقت المناسب 
ويستمر هذا العرض لمدة ثلاث أشهر، ويحق لعميل زين  الحالي التحويل الى هذه الباقة من خلال ارسال رساله الى الرقم 712712 يكتب فيها  كلمة وقت وسيتم تحويله مباشره الى الباقة الجديده .

يحلوو روحهم ...  :something:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد أن تاهوا في صحراء الحرة

نجاة 4 شبان من الموت عطشا وجوعا في تبوك



نجا أربعة شبان من الموت عطشاً وجوعاً بعد أن تاهوا في صحراء الحرة، حيث كانوا في  نزهة برية بعد هطول الأمطار على منطقة  تبوك وانقطعت بهم السبل بعد نفاذ وقود  سيارتهم ومحاصرة السيول لهم. وكانت غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني تلقت بلاغاً من مواطن  عن فقدان الإتصال بالشباب، وقال المتحدث الإعلامي بالدفاع المدني بتبوك المقدم  ممدوح العنزي أنه تم توجيه طائرة عمودية وفرق أخرى أرضية للبحث والإنقاذ.  
وأضاف "تم ولله الحمد العثور عليهم جميعا وهم بصحة جيدة ماعدا تعرضهم لبعض  الإجهاد والأعياء، وجرى نقلهم للمستشفى للاطمئنان عليهم، وقد غادروه في نفس  اليوم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سلبوا حقائب وأجهزة كمبيوتر وجوازات سفر وأشياء ثمينة

"قطاع طرق" يعترضون طريق بطل الراليات "يزيد الراجحي"



ضبطت الجهات الأمنية بمدينة الاحساء اليوم السبت اثنين من المتهمين في قضية السطو  المسلح التي تعرض لها بطل الراليات السعودي يزيد الراجحي مساء أمس . 
وكان الراجحي قد تعرض لعملية سطو مسلح بعد  تعرض سيارته لنفاذ الوقود في منطقة  صحراوية تقع بين مدينة الإحساء وخريص في الجهة الشرقية من المملكة ،خلال عودته عن  طريق البر مع أحد أصدقائه عقب  الفراغ من المشاركة في الجولة الأولى من بطولة الشرق  الأوسط للراليات في قطر.

وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة عندما توقفت سيارة البطل الراجحي بين مدينة الإحساء  ومنطقة خريص بسبب نفاذ وقود السيارة في ساعة متأخرة من الليل ، وبعد انتظار طويل في  السيارة انتظاراً للمساعدة توقفت سيارة بجوارهم وطلبوا من صاحبها  المساعدة ، والذي  بدوره طلب من أحدهم مرافقته من أجل جلب الوقود ورافقه يزيد الراجحي , فيما بقى  صديقه في السيارة في انتظار عودتهم بالوقود.

 و أثناء ذلك جاءت سيارة أخرى من نوع (جيب) لصديقة الذي بقي ينتظر عودتهم وقام  قائدها بتوجيه السلاح له وتهديده وإطلاق النار في الهواء إن لم يلب طلباته.

وبعد فترة وجيزة عادت السيارة الأولى والتي تحمل يزيد الراجحي بعد تنسيق بين  العصابة ، وقاما الاثنين بتهديد الراجحي وصديقه بالسلاح من نوع (رشاش) أمام  سيارتهما وطلب المال منهما.

 وبعد تهديد مستمر قام أحد رجال العصابة بسرقة ما بداخل السيارة من حقائب و  وأجهزة كمبيوتر وجوازات سفر وأشياء ثمينة والهروب من موقع الحدث.

وبعد تلقيها البلاغ كثفت الجهات الأمنية في مدينة الإحساء عمليات البحث  والتحري والتي أسفرت وخلال فترة وجيزة عن ضبط المتهمين الذين يجري حالياً التحقيق  معهما.

من جانبه طمأن يزيد الراجحي  الجميع بأنه وصديقه يتمتعان بصحة جيدة ، وبأنه لم  يتعرض لأي إصابة مؤذية تعيقه عن مزاولة الرياضة والاستمرار في تمثيل الوطن .

 وقدم  الراجحي الشكر لإمارة المنطقة الشرقية على إهتمامها وتفاعلها السريع مع  القضية ، وكذلك شرطة منطقة الإحساء .

الجدير بالذكر أن المنطقة الواقعة بين الاحساء وخريص تصل مسافتها إلى 200  كيلومتر ومع ذلك لايوجد بها مراكز أمنية وسط مطالبات بتوفير مراكز ونقاط أمنية لحفظ  الأمن ومساعدة المسافرين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رفض عراقي لعودة البعث وتنديد بالتدخلات  الاميركية

رفض مسؤولون وسياسيون عراقيون عودة البعث الى الحكم في العراق بعد الجرائم التي  ارتكبها ازلامه بحق الشعب العراقي طوال حكمهم للعراق، منددين بمحاولات بعض الدول  العربية والولايات المتحدة باتجاه اعادة البعثيين الى الحكم في البلاد.

وقال  نائب رئيس جماعة علماء العراق في الجنوب الشيخ يوسف الحمداني في تصريح خاص لقناة  العالم الاخبارية السبت: ان عودة المجرمين الذين قتلوا الشعب العراقي وارتكبوا  جرائم بحق الشعب العراقي امر ترفضه الفطرة الانسانية وليس العراقيين هم من يرفضونه  فقط.

من جانبه قال محافظ البصرة شلتاغ المياح في تصريح خاص لقناة العالم  الاخبارية: ان وجود بعثي واحد في البرلمان يشكل خطورة وضررا على العراقيين، مؤكدا  ان مستوى الوعي العالي لدى العراقيين لن يسمح بعودة البعثيين الى الحكم  مطلقا.

الى ذلك قال يعرب المحمداوي شيخ عشيرة البومحمد في البصرة في تصريح  خاص لقناة العالم الاخبارية: ان زيارة جو بايدن الى العراق تعتبر تدخلا سافرا من  قبل الادارة الاميركية في الشأن العراقي، وتأتي بدعم عربي لاعادة البعثيين القتلة  والمجرمين الذين تلطخت ايديهم بدماء العراقيين.

واضاف المحمداوي: على  المسؤولين العراقيين الا يخضعوا لضغوط بايدن لانها تريد خلق ازمة جديدة في العراق  والمنطقة.

----------


## MOONY

يؤيؤ  ويش فيهم كل  يومين واحد منتحر والي حاول ينتحر من فوق وهو بسيارته وتالي يهون على اخر للحظه فلم مكسيكي
وابو بطه فطسني  ضحك أحلى خبر 
يعطيش العافيه  قلبوو
تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سياسي عمالي: لندن ستبقى في افغانستان والعراق، مادام  النفط هناك

اعتبر سياسي بريطاني ان المؤتمر الدولي المنعقد في لندن حول افغانستان انما هو  محاولة لانقاذ لندن من المأزق الذي تعاني منه في افغانستان، مستبعدا خروج القوات  الاجنبية من افغانستان والعراق وذلك للهيمنة على ثروات الشعوب في  المنطقة.

وقال عضو حزب العمال البريطاني مصطفى رجب في تصريح خاص ضمن برنامج  "تحت الضوء" لقناة العالم الاخبارية السبت: ان المؤتمر الدولي حول افغانستان  المنعقد في لندن هو محاولة لانقاذ الحكومة البريطانية من المأزق الذي تورطت فيه في  افغانستان والذي تتفاقم يوميا عواقبه على بريطانيا وشعبها، حيث تتزايد المعارضة  لاستمرار الوجود البريطاني في افغانستتان والعراق يوميا.

واضاف رجب: ان  المؤتمر تمثيلية لذر الرماد في العيون والاظهار للشعب البريطاني بان الحكومة تحاول  حل المشكلة هناك، مستبعدا خروج القوات البريطانية والاميركية من العراق وافغانستان،  لما وراء ذلك من مصلح اقتصادية.

واكد رجب ان الخسائر المتواصلة في صفوف  الجنود البريطانيين تزيد من غضب الشعب البريطاني على الحكومة في لندن، معتبرا ان  النفط العراقي الرخيص هو الهدف من استمرار الحرب في العراق  افغانستان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يعافيك حبيبتي
اي والله زايدين في الانتحار بشكل مووطبيعي




> وابو بطه فطسني  ضحك أحلى خبر



تدووم الضحك على وجهك ياارب

وتدووم لي هالطله

مووفقه دوووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الكشف عن وثائق تتحدث عن مخطط لاعادة حزب البعث الى  العراق



كشفت وثائق سرية جديدة عن وجود مخطط تشارك فيه اطراف اقليمية كبيرة وتدعمه الولايات  المتحدة الأميركية يرتكز على اعادة حزب البعث الى العراق. 

وتؤكد هذه  الوثائق التي كشف عنها مؤخرا، ان حزب البعث في العراق يخطط لمشروع انقلابي تحت  عنوان "شهاب" على اعتاب الانتخابات العامة المقبلة من خلال ضرب الامن في  العراق.

وتشير الى ان حزب البعث المنحل وبالتعاون مع بعض البلدان العربية  وعلى رأسها 3 دول  وبالتنسيق مع بعض الشخصيات  السياسية البارزة في الساحة العراقية يخطط لتنفيذ هذا المشروع من اجل العودة الى  سدة الحكم. 

يذكر ان الاردن عقد مؤتمرا لتكريم حزب البحث المنحل ولاسيما  الدكتاتور السابق صدام حسين.

وتكشف الوثائق ان احد الدول الـ/3 تقوم بالدعم المالي  للخطة، اما الــ/2 فاخذت على عاتقها رسم المشروع الذي يتم عبره تنفيذ خطة الانقلاب على  حكومة رئيس الوزراء الحالي نوري المالكي.

واوضحت وثيقة تم اعدادها في عام  2009 الى لقاء احد المسؤولين الكبار في الحكومة العراقية الحالية مع رئيس  استخبارات لأحد الدول الـ/3 في الاردن وكذلك لقاء بعض الشخصيات الرئيسية في العراق مع بعض  المسؤولين العرب.

وقد اعترف حزب البعث بدور مجالس الصحوة في عرقلة مخططه  المتمثل بمحاولة انقلاب ضد حكومة المالكي، مقترحا اغتيال الشخصيات البارزة من مؤسسي  مجالس الصحوة لاسيما في محافظة الانبار (غربي العراق).

ويمكن الاشارة في هذا  السياق الى اغتيال علي حاتم سلمان شيخ عشاير الدليم، وحميد الهايس رئيس مجلس انقاذ  الانبار، واحمد ابوريشه رئيس مجلس صحوة الانبار.

ومن مخططات البعث التخريبية  ايضا، اغتيال الشخصيات السياسية البارزة على اعتاب الانتخابات بهدف توتير الوضع  الامني، كاغتيال عباس البياتي وکريم فوزي العضوين في مجلس النواب  العراقي.

وقد اعترف البعثيون في هذه الوثائق بان الانتخابات العامة المقبلة  ستوجه ضربة قاصمة لهم تجعل من المستحيل العودة الى الوراء فاكدوا على ضرورة عرقلة  اجراء الانتخابات.

ويعتقد المراقبون ان التفجيرات الاخيرة والتطورات  السياسية خلا الاشهر القليلة المنصرمة فيما يخص الانتخابات جزء من هذه الخطة  البعثية وقد تم تنفيذها بالفعل.

واعتبر البعثيون ان حكومة المالكي تعد اكبر  عائق امام تنفيذ خطط البعثيين وبناء على هذا تم التاكيد على زعزعة الامن في انحاء  العراق والعمل على توجيه الانتقادات الى اداء الحكومة من قبل شخصيات بارزة بهدف  تضعيفها وعدم انجاحها في الوقوف امام مخططات البعثيين وإيقاف المد البعثي الخطير في  انحاء العراق. 

كما تبين من خلال هذه الوثائق ان بعض وسائل الاعلام العربية  في المنطقة تقوم بمساعدة هذا المخطط ايضا.

وتشير الوثائق الى وجود علاقة  سرية بين بعض قادة البعث والضباط الاميركيين، الا ان تفاصيل هذه العلاقة لم  تذكر.


 :huh:  فيي قهرر على العراق واللي قاعد يصير فيها مايمر يوم الا وتسفك دماء الابرياء
يااارب رد كيد كل معتدي ومتآمر الى نحره

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*اوهمه ان سيدة سعودية بانتظاره وصوره بالموبايل.. لإجباره  علي توقيع إيصالات أمانة* 


مطاوع محمد مطاوع "37 سنة" شهرته أحمد مطاوع حاصل علي دبلوم ولا يعمل مقيم بشارع  المستشفي بندر اهناسيا ببني سويف من ضمن المسجلين وله معلومات جنائية وسبق له  ارتكاب عدة وقائع.. فكر مطاوع في حيلة للحصول علي المال بأي وسيله فتعرف علي إحد  المقاولين.. "علي أبو العلا" وأوهمه بأن سيدة سعودية لديها شقة بحي فيصل بالجيزة  وترغب في بيعها بتراب الفلوس لأنها قررت العودة إلي السعودية وبيع الشقة.. فاتفق  سويا علي السفر إلي مقر الشقة لمشاهدتها ومعاينتها.. وعقب وصولهما طلب مطاوع من  المقاول دخول الحمام لأخذ دش من عناء السفر.. وبعد أن خلع ملابسه اقتحمت عليه  الحمام إحدي الساقطات تداعبه وتعانقه.. فقام مطاوع بتصويرهما علي الموبايل.. وبعد  ان صوره عاريا مع الساقطة هدده بفضح امره وسط أهله وأسرته فقال له المقاول أنا في  عرضك وأمر تجاب.. فطلب منه كتابة عدة إيصالات أمانة علي بياض واعطائه النقود التي  يحملها والموبايل.. وبالفعل لم يكن للمقاول سوي الطاعة وإلا سوف يقتله أو يفضحه.  
وسلم له مبلغ خمسة آلاف جنيه بعد عودته من فيصل إلي بلدته اهناسيا نظير تسليمه  احد الإيصالات. 
المقاول اضطر إلي اللجوء إلي الشرطة لأنه سيقع تحت ابتزاز مطاوع  فابلغ اللواء محمد الشرقاوي مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي بالواقعة..الذي كلف رجال  المباحث بسرعة التحري حول الواقعة وضبط الجاني.. تمكن الرائد وليد حسن رئيس المباحث  باشراف العميد زكريا أبو زينه رئيس المباحث من القبض علي مطاوع وبمواجهته بأقوال  المبلغ والتحريات أعترف بأن المقاول توجه معه إلي حي فيصل باءرادته وكان يرغب في  قضاء سهراة حمراء مع إحدي الساقطات إلا ان المقاول كذب اقواله في المحضر. 
أمرت  النيابة بحبس المتهم 4 أيام احتياطياً وإحاله المستشار حمدي قاروق المحامي العام  لنيابات بني سويف لمحكمة الجنايات فأصدرت حكمها بالحبس المشدد 3 سنوات ومصادرة  الصور الفوتوغرفية والإيصالات المضبوطة.. صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار محمود محمد  البربري وعضوية المستشارين سمير علي شرباسي وصلاح أحمد حريز نائبا الرئيس وأمانة سر  محمد عبدالبصير وأحمد عبدالعظيم. 



بعض احداث القصه مريبه وخصوصا لما مطاوع طلب من المقاول انه يروح ياخذ دش  :weird:  على طول المقاول نفذ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*بعد هروب والديه أنقذه هاتفه من تحت الركام*

**

بعد أن لاذ والدية بالفرار أصبح الهاتف الجوال هو الملاذ والقلب الحنون الذي لجأ  إليه هذا الفتى الصغير بن الحادية عشرة ،في محاولة لإنقاذ أخوته من تحت الركام،فقد  أدى انهيار منزل من ثلاثة طوابق اليوم بجزيرة صقلية بإيطاليا في مقتل شقيقتين (4 و  14 عاما) فيما استعان شقيقهما (11 عاما) بصديقه عبر الهاتف النقال للإبلاغ عن  الحادث.
وقال جيوسيبي أستي، مسئول بالشرطة في صقلية إن والدي الطفلتين هربا من  المنزل في بلدة قبالة فافارا بالقرب من أجريجنتو. وعثرت قوات الإنقاذ على الشقيقة  الصغرى علي قيد الحياة إثر انتشال جثة شقيقتها الكبرى من تحت الأنقاض. ومع هذا،  توفيت الفتاة الصغيرة بعد فترة قصيرة من انتشالها متأثرة بإصابتها. ولم يتضح على  الفور سبب انهيار المبنى، لكن تقارير إخباريه وعمال إنقاذ ذكروا أن أساسات المبنى  كانت "متآكلة".

 :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*بسبب سلة طعام ..قطيع من الإبل يهاجم عائلة في بدر* 





أغار قطيع من الإبل على سلة الطعام لكي يحول رحلة هذه العائلة إلى كابوس حقيقي ،فقد  تعرض احد المتنزهين أثناء قيامه برحله بريه إلى هجوم من احد قطعان الإبل حيث قامت  بالتهام كل ما هو صالح للأكل من محتويات الرحلة واحتمى المواطن وعائلته بالسيارة  لمدة تقارب العشر دقائق إلى حين وصول صاحب الإبل وطردها من المكان ، في جو ممزوج  بالخوف والضحك.
وقع الحادث عندما كان المواطن وعائلته يقومون بنزهة برية في أبو  غمام (30) كيلو جنوب محافظة بدر للاستمتاع بالأجواء الربيعية التي تكسو المنطقة  والتي تعتبر من أجمل المتنزهات البرية لسكان محافظة بدر والقرى المجاورة لها  ويفضلها الكثير من رعاة الإبل لسهولة تضاريسها وكثرة وتعدد نباتاتها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضحيته تنهار وسط تجمهر المتسوقين

عاد الهلع والخوف مجددا ليخطف قلوب المتسوقات بمدينة بريدة وتحديدا بسوق شارع  الصناعة الشهير بعد أن ظهر مواطن يعاني من مرض نفسي واظطرابات جنونية مواصلا تحرشه  بالنساء بعد أن غاب لفترة طويلة عن الأنظار ..!!

الضحية هذه المرة هي شابة  بمقتبل العمر هجم عليها المريض صاحب السحنة السمراء والشعر المجعد والهيئة الرثة  محاولا ضمها بقوة كعادته عندما يحضر للسوق في مرات ماضية ولم تجد الفتاة مخرجا سوى  الصراخ لتنهار بعدها وتسقط مغميا عليها وسط تجمهر كبير من المارة وأصحاب المحلات  الذين قبضوا على المريض النفسي حيث حضرت الشرطة واقتادته لمركز بريدة الجنوبي حيث  لم يعرف حتى الآن كيف سيتم التعاطي مع قضيته بعد أن ثبت فشلها بمرات سابقة  .!.

شاهد عيان قال  إن الجميع حينما يرى هذا المريض  يبدأ بالتفرج عليه لمعرفتهم أنه يبحث عن ضحية من النساء بعد أن سبق القبض عليه وتم  إخراجه ليعود مجددا مسببا الهلع والفوضى الأخلاقية بالسوق 

احد المسؤولين صرح انه اتصل بعائلة  المريض النفسي وأنهم رفضوا التدخل مطالبين الجهات الرسمية بعمل كل ما يحلو لهم مع  ابنهم المريض..!!

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه11 و33 دقيقه مسائا ًً:

درجة الحراره / 15 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 76 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

لاحول الله
شكلها معدية وصايرة إنفلونزة جديدة
مايمر يوم إلا كدا واحد يامنتحر أو يحاول
الإنتحار ..
الله يهديهم بس ..
تسلمي شمووعة وعسااش على القوة ..
دمتِ بألف خير ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيم ..

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك حبيبتي

بالفعل مايمر يوم الا في عالأقل حالة انتحار وحده هذا اذا مو أكثر

الله يهديهم  ويكون في عونهم  ، الظاهر ان الامراض العصبيه والنفسيه آفة هالعصر والانتحار احد نتائجها

ما انحرم من هالحضور أبداا

مووفقه دووم

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلمووووووووا "شمعة "* 

*ع النشرة ...*

*لا خلا ولا عدم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

لا عدمت طلتك الغاليه

مووفقه دووم

----------

